
Probabilistic Machine Learning: Foundations and Frontiers - blopeur
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEq96wib5tw
======
blopeur
Slides: [http://www.nasonline.org/programs/sackler-forum/frontiers-
of...](http://www.nasonline.org/programs/sackler-forum/frontiers-of-machine-
learning/ghahramani-ppt.pdf)

